# riesen Problem mit .httaccess



## Hans405 (20. Mai 2018)

Ahoi  
Ich hoffe stark, das man mir hier Helfen kann.
Die Ausgangssituation ist höchst ungünstig...

Bei Domain Anbieter A liegt die Domain. Die Seite wird bei B gehostet.
Eine Weiterleitung von A nach B funktioniert. Sogar mit dem SSL Zertifikat. 

Nun soll in der Adressleiste die Domain von A stehen. Viel hoffnung hat mir das Internet bisher nicht gemacht
aber vielleicht habt hier jemand eine Lösung.


----------



## sheel (20. Mai 2018)

Hi

glaube nicht, dass das möglich ist.


----------



## Hans405 (20. Mai 2018)

oh mist.


----------



## sheel (20. Mai 2018)

Eventuell ist ja eine Lösung mit mod_proxy etc., außerhalb der klassischen Redirects und Urlrewrites, eine Option.
Https-Zertifikat zB. ist dann aber auch bei A nötig, es ist alles langsamer und mehr Traffic, usw.


----------



## Hans405 (20. Mai 2018)

Hm, das Zertifikat ist bei B und der Rest klingt auch mies. Also damit Leben und die Domain asap zu B holen...
Danke für deine Zeit


----------



## Hans405 (21. Mai 2018)

Hm, mal so ein Gedanke:
Die Domain heisst zB. Businessman.partyparty.org
Kann man das partyparty.org nicht gegen ".de"
tauschen?


----------



## Technipion (21. Mai 2018)

Hans405 hat gesagt.:


> Die Domain heisst zB. Businessman.partyparty.org
> Kann man das partyparty.org nicht gegen ".de"
> tauschen?


Nein. Wenn du businessman.partyparty.org bestellt hast, gehört genau diese Domain dir. Du kannst nicht einfach die Top Level Domain ändern. Du müsstest dann also businessman.partyparty.de ebenfalls mieten.
Außerdem: Je nach TLD gibt es bestimmte rechtliche Dinge auf die man achten muss. Bei .de brauchst du z.B. auf jeden Fall ein gültiges Impressum. Über soetwas solltest du dich vorher informieren, sonst können andere deine Nutzungsrechte an der Domain anfechten!

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Hans405 (21. Mai 2018)

danke für den Hinweis. Das war ne Idee im halbschlaf. Ich wollte das auch in der htaccsess "ausblenden" 
aber das betrachte ich als unlösbar erledigt. 
mitlerweile nagt dieses Problem:
https://www.tutorials.de/threads/in-htaccess-datei-wo-ist-der-fehler.404449/page-2#post-2105514


----------

